# Cat is Peeing When We Leave on Bed & Couch



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all! 

This will be long-winded. I am sorry!

About a week and a half ago, we adopted an almost 2 year old, Domestic Longhair (possible Maine **** mix) cat. His name is Parker. 

When we adopted him, they told us that he can be "crazy" as in, he hits & bites/hates to be picked up. He also had an accident in his bed at the shelter (after being there one year). They checked him out right before we took him home & no issues with UTI, etc.

We took Parker home and he has been a love. He follows us everywhere, loves to sit with us & sleeps with us. He's not aggressive at all.

The first night we let him have the run of the house since he seemed to adjust so easily (only a two room apartment) and he peed on a floor cushion we had. I threw it away when we woke up & tried to keep him in the bedroom with the litter pan until he adjusted. He peed on the bed and I walked in on him. I didn't yell, just placed him in his litter pan. I noticed he was going in the box (uncovered) and scratching at the wall when he was done but not covering the pee/poop. So, I got a box with higher sides and made a little more space for it. He still does that scratching thing (maybe just a meticulous cat?). He goes in the box regularly (about 3-4x a day while we are at work for a short 8 hour span). I have since thrown all of the bedding away as he peed on the bed every day we were gone (Tuesday through Thursday). I used Natures Promise on the mattress just in case though it didn't seep through. I tried to leave a TV on, bought Feliway, etc. Finally, we put shower curtains on the bed and on Friday...NO ACCIDENTS! 

All weekend, he was great. We let him try to have run of the house again and he was wonderful. No accidents at night or anything. He even sleeps in the bed! Yesterday, we let him have the house again while at work (tv on, treats left around for him to find). Plastic on couch & bed in case. He didn't pee on the bed while we were gone yesterday but he did go on the couch. Thank god for the shower curtain! We kept him in the bedroom again today & instead of the Feliway spray, we plugged in the diffuser. He doesn't go on the floor or are rugs at all. He doesn't do it when we leave only a few hours. He has not peed at all since the second day when we are there! It's only when we leave.

Today I left an extra litter box. Maybe Mr. OCD needs someone to be home and clean his box every day, all day. 

I have read so much about this (including on this forum). I know cats can get Separation Anxiety. He lived at the shelter for a year (and was well taken care of from what I saw). He was found on the street, one year old and was neutered at the time. I am assuming he was abandoned at a young age by his former owners. Is there anything I can do? Has anyone else seen this happen? I will leave plastic on my furniture forever but I don't like leaving him in one room. I am also so stressed whenever we are out for a long time because I feel bad that he may be upset and is peeing. I want to erradicate the situation and I can't take on another kitty. 

Any more I can do? Or just wait for him to adjust?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I was going to suggest another kitty to keep him company till your last sentence. It truly sounds like separation anxiety. Especially since he is only doing it when you're gone for a while. You're trying feliway and I hear that can work wonders. (I'm hoping so cuz I'm getting mine in today to try to fix my bully situation!) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Also, I'd recommend a vet visit regardless of what they did at the shelter. It's always a good idea to do a full checkup and work-up as well as establish yourself at a vet. 

Give him (and the feliway) time to work. Your patience is commendable and the shower curtains are ingenious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Mumof7! I wish we could take on another cat! I am also worried if we do, he may get territorial. He was an instigator in the shelter and fought with the other cats pretty often. Perhaps he misses being a bully? LOL. 

We will keep trying whatever. Best of luck with your bullying situation!!!


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

So, tonight I got home after using the two litter boxes, the Feliway diffuser, hidden treats & the shower curtain (with Parker sequestered into just the bedroom) and no accidents! He even went in the second box as well. Not getting my hopes up but perhaps one or all of these things is working!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love your shower curtain idea. I'm glad your methods are working.

Where did you get the Feliway diffuser?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> I love your shower curtain idea. I'm glad your methods are working.
> 
> Where did you get the Feliway diffuser?
> 
> ...


I got the diffuser on Amazon. It covers about 700 sq feet or so. He was totally crazed when we got home (almost like cat nip) and totally happy. It's like he can be himself now. The spray is nothing in comparison to the diffuser.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm a geek and bought the spray, diffuser and a package of 3 calming collars. My hope is that one of them will make magic happen!


----------

